# GreenKeeper App Free Version Gone June 17, 2021



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

I am blown away they are doing this at least make the homeowner version reasonable. They want $19 a month for homeowners that's more than Office 365, Netflix, HBO. @Ware and the the lawn forum team needs to reach out and try to secure a TLF rate. I'm sorry to just track PGR GDD and products should be $5 to $10 max.



As of 1030 pm, Based in all our emails they reconsidered, they will now offer a $10 month plan $120 annual instead of the $19. Update should be ready this weekend.


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

I agree. I was just reading the e-mail as well. There is no way I'm going to pay that much. I can pretty much gauge how long between applications since I've been keeping a spreadsheet for the last several years but it was nice to know down to the day and based on weather conditions.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

We need to mobilize our numbers on this forum that use Greenkeeper and send them emails telling them there is no way in hell we are paying $19 a month if they make it reasonable under $10 than ok.

Simple math they may get 100 people off this site to pay $19 a month and they get $1900

However if they get 1000 of us at $5 a month they get $5000.

I like GK but I can't justify that cost per month.

Otherwise I will use GreenCast tracker for free.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I posted this in another thread.

I believe you can still track GDD manually with the Greencast GDD tracker, but you will have to check manually almost daily using the custom date range option and using the 10*C base line. I'm getting the same GDD using these parameters.

It won't predict the lifespan of your app or clipping yield % but still something to go by...


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Cool Season gang is talking about the same news - let's combine our efforts!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=397857#p397857


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's the email address for them
[email protected]


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

I saw the email this morning as well. I only started using it about 2 weeks ago - go figure. I'll have to check out Greenscast GDD tracker I guess. I would be willing to pay $5/month but that would be it. I just threw a spreadsheet together and based on the average temps shown on Greenskeeper and my application date, using the formula of [average daily temp - 59.8], I can manually calculate GDD and it matches exactly to what Greenskeeper says. Maybe someone with some programming knowledge could throw together something in matlab that would grab the average temps every day and write a script to track GDD.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> I am blown away they are doing this at least make the homeowner version reasonable. They want $19 a month for homeowners that's more than Office 365, Netflix, HBO. @Ware and the the lawn forum team needs to reach out and try to secure a TLF rate. I'm sorry to just track PGR GDD and products should be $5 to $10 max.


Is the $19/mo what they offer you when you email? I sent an email earlier but have not heard back.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

How difficult/costly would it be to duplicate the GDD tracker and provide it here on TLF? IT folks have any input?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Following! No way I'm paying more than $5 a month for the 5-6 months a year I use greenkeeper app


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I think I'll just assume my TNex app lasts two and a half weeks unless it's really hot, and it might only last two weeks. Maybe this is a way to free up their servers or something.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Is the $19 a month to month thing or do you have to sign up for 12 months. I don't see myself even paying $5 a month if its every month of the year.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I think I'll just assume my TNex app lasts two and a half weeks unless it's really hot, and it might only last two weeks. Maybe this is a way to free up their servers or something.


 :thumbup: 
Last season was the first year applying PGR (& reel mowing & using greenkeeperapp) and your "rule of thumb" makes sense based on my experience in the Atlanta, GA area. I would reapply PGR every 2.5 to 3 weeks pre-July and then every 2 weeks July-August-September, then back to 2.5 to 3 weeks for the last couple of apps in October.

I'm totally fine (and I'm sure my lawn will be too) with +/- 2 days error :mrgreen:


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Maybe there could be a TLF calculator link on this site...c'mon TLF IT peope, win the day!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

SC Grass Loon said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > I am blown away they are doing this at least make the homeowner version reasonable. They want $19 a month for homeowners that's more than Office 365, Netflix, HBO. @Ware and the the lawn forum team needs to reach out and try to secure a TLF rate. I'm sorry to just track PGR GDD and products should be $5 to $10 max.
> ...


Yes...I subscribed for 1 month just to see if it had more useful information and honestly it doesn't. A subscription gets you predicted clipping suppression based on amount of pgr used and current mapping of pests active. No real value tho for what most of us use it for. Most of the paid features are geared for Golf Courses.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

SeanBB said:


> Maybe there could be a TLF calculator link on this site...c'mon TLF IT peope, win the day!


Here's someone's million dollar app. Design a GDD tracker and product application log on App Store and charge 5 bucks for it. I'd pay. Sorry not paying 19 a month.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's GK response to my email this morning. I encourage each of you to email them if your a user. Her email Wendy is at top of picture. I suggested a 5-10 price point that a lot of us would pay for but 19 a month was a non-starter.


----------



## ergray3 (Jun 2, 2020)

SC Grass Loon said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > I am blown away they are doing this at least make the homeowner version reasonable. They want $19 a month for homeowners that's more than Office 365, Netflix, HBO. @Ware and the the lawn forum team needs to reach out and try to secure a TLF rate. I'm sorry to just track PGR GDD and products should be $5 to $10 max.
> ...


Yes


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@FedDawg555 I love the way you started your first email LOL :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Im figuring someone with the help of all of us will develop the same kind of app right in TLF


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

SeanBB said:


> @FedDawg555 I love the way you started your first email LOL :lol:


Lol....I was nice....but called it like it is.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Does anyone have a GDD spreadsheet they are using that you don't mind sharing?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

DSchlauch said:


> Does anyone have a GDD spreadsheet they are using that you don't mind sharing?


I don't but you can also create an account at GreenCast and setup GDD parameters for tracking.
https://www.greencastonline.com/growing-degree-days/threshold-status


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks @FedDawg555


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm sure someone will come up with an app. I'm not paying for Greenkeeper. It's a horrible set up but was worth it for free.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Well we did it TLF. I got this email from Wendy at GreenKeeper they are going to do a homeowner rate of $10 a month for an annual plan of $120. I can dig that. Strength in numbers and thanks for everyone hitting her up as well. Here is her email below:

Kris,
I truly appreciate the feedback I've received from you and others in the homeowner community today. After discussing with the team, we plan to role out an annual homeowner rate over the weekend which will be $120/annually ($10/month). I once again appreciate the homeowner perspective and support of the homeowner community.

Wendy


----------



## nichord (Jul 9, 2020)

I just entered my first application of TNEX into the website yesterday. New to PGR this year. Is the $10 a month discount rate going to be worth it? Seems like Ron Henry says just hit the PGR every 21 days. I was thinking maybe $5 a month and I would be a shoe in, but $10? :shock:

I haven't played around with any other type of applications on there like pest applications or fertilizer. Are they worth adding in there? What kind of tracking is provided around that and are the additional subscription items something that any home owners are going to use? Still think TLF should get a discount above their advertised rate or at least give Ware/TLF a kickback. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

FedDawg555 said:


> Well we did it TLF. I got this email from Wendy at GreenKeeper they are going to do a homeowner rate of $10 a month for an annual plan of $120. I can dig that. Strength in numbers and thanks for everyone hitting her up as well. Here is her email below:
> 
> Kris,
> I truly appreciate the feedback I've received from you and others in the homeowner community today. After discussing with the team, we plan to role out an annual homeowner rate over the weekend which will be $120/annually ($10/month). I once again appreciate the homeowner perspective and support of the homeowner community.
> ...


Meh, still more than I'm willing to pay. I can set a calendar on my phone for the 1st and 15th, and it will cost me nothing. I applaud your efforts, but anymore than about 2-3$ per month is too much for the value received IMO.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

In the GreenCast alerts which base temperature and and target threshold would I choose?


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Nah, I'm not paying


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

$10 is much better IMO. I did pay $19 this month as I am getting ready to do my first PGR app and wanted to get a feel for GDD. Hopefully they make it known about the $10 for next month and beyond


----------



## kg70041 (Aug 22, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> Well we did it TLF. I got this email from Wendy at GreenKeeper they are going to do a homeowner rate of $10 a month for an annual plan of $120. I can dig that. Strength in numbers and thanks for everyone hitting her up as well. Here is her email below:
> 
> Kris,
> I truly appreciate the feedback I've received from you and others in the homeowner community today. After discussing with the team, we plan to role out an annual homeowner rate over the weekend which will be $120/annually ($10/month). I once again appreciate the homeowner perspective and support of the homeowner community.
> ...


Boilerplate response, but a response nonetheless. I got the exact same email from Wendy after sending an email myself. I still think $10/mo is a bit much. If they could get it down to $5/mo they might hold on to most of us. I'd think that the revenue from a group of homeowners at $5/mo would be much more helpful than nobody at $10/mo.

Michael Scott : "OK well sometimes, sometimes, it makes financial sense to lose money, right? Like for tax purposes?"
Oscar Martinez : "Actually, I ran the numbers on this, and in this case, it makes financial sense to gain, money?"


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

They lock you in for 12 months when most of us only use it for half that at most. Smart on them but I'm not a buyer at that price.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For those of you who are going to "wing it" and do it by calendar days you might want to readThe Perils of PGR Over Regulation

I think $10 a month is a fair price. They are offering a service that is very useful and I wonder how many of us blow $10 a month on other things that aren't as useful??? I know I do!!!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

$120 is plenty doable, will for sure take them up on that offer.

I have spent far more on things that I only use a fraction of the time


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Meh, still more than I'm willing to pay. I can set a calendar on my phone for the 1st and 15th, and it will cost me nothing. I applaud your efforts, but anymore than about 2-3$ per month is too much for the value received IMO.


That's exactly how I feel. My "small monthly fee" goes to supporting TLF. I get much more out of this site than from a poorly-coded, hard to use, website. It was tolerable for free but not worth much if you had to pay for it. But as @Mightyquinn mentioned, I am very concerned about overregulation. I'm still holding out that someone on here will come up with an app before my next T-Nex is due on 6/14/2021. Otherwise, I guess I will be breaking out an Excel spreadsheet and figuring this out.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, still more than I'm willing to pay. I can set a calendar on my phone for the 1st and 15th, and it will cost me nothing. I applaud your efforts, but anymore than about 2-3$ per month is too much for the value received IMO.
> ...


I hear you, but I'm not really worried about over-regulation. There have apparently been golf courses applying Primo to their greens weekly, which could create issues and increase product cost unnecessarily, but I don't think that is a very real concern for us here. Most of the time my apps are 15ish days apart with the lowest reapplication times being 12-13 days apart. 
Spring and Fall applications stretch longer of course, but I certainly won't be wasting $10 worth of product a month.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Should be easy enough for someone to make a gdd app and charge like $2 on the play or apple store. In the meantime I'll use greencast.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

jpos34 said:


> In the GreenCast alerts which base temperature and and target threshold would I choose?


10C for Bermuda
255 GDD is what I use


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> For those of you who are going to "wing it" and do it by calendar days you might want to readThe Perils of PGR Over Regulation
> 
> I think $10 a month is a fair price. They are offering a service that is very useful and I wonder how many of us blow $10 a month on other things that aren't as useful??? I know I do!!!


I really use the heck out of GK tracking product applications and have built quite a library of past apps, spreader rates, tank mixes so in that sense I would have hated losing all that and starting from scratch. I really like the tracking of # of NPK applied it really helps dial in your applications per season and not over or under doing it. I think 10 is fair considering all they provide besides GDD.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> > In the GreenCast alerts which base temperature and and target threshold would I choose?
> ...


New to this. Why 255 instead of the base 225 GK presets it at? Are you applying more than ~.25 oz/1k?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Bombers said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > jpos34 said:
> ...


I typically re apply between 225-255 which can be a 2 day difference in summer. I also maintain around .65-.75 HOC which GK classifies as Athletic fields and if I remember defaults to 255. It's just worked for me.

This year I'm running .15-.20 oz p/k I get similar suppression as compared to .25-.33 without any negative effects I.e. bronzing or lack of recovery from turf damage I.e. playing corn hole or boys playing in lawn. Lack of recovery was my biggest reason this year to use a lower rate and compare it to last year higher rate.


----------



## nichord (Jul 9, 2020)

I followed up with Wendy again this morning from her response. I used to own a small web development company and understand what they are going through as I had some products that were subscription based. It is likely they see a missed opportunity and/or need a revenue stream to further plans. Issue is, you may put a value on something that the market just doesn't see (been there and done that). I guess we will see if they are more flexible, but when customers find another solution they are gone for good. I suggested they throw the forum users a 50% discount for the first year. :mrgreen: If I were not so busy, I would have jumped on this and thrown some code together to track this. It is not that difficult of an issue with just tracking GDD. Plenty of APIs out there to track weather. Funny that when I did a search for Weather Underground API (as I use them for a weather station), a bunch of websites came up that were highlighting "FREE" APIs after Weather Underground killed their free API access and started charging. Free makes you feel like you have a product and as soon as you start charging you find your product was only valid as it was free. This only applies to home owners as I easily see the value from the Golf Course or Sports Complex view.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

nichord said:


> I followed up with Wendy again this morning from her response. I used to own a small web development company and understand what they are going through as I had some products that were subscription based. It is likely they see a missed opportunity and/or need a revenue stream to further plans. Issue is, you may put a value on something that the market just doesn't see (been there and done that). I guess we will see if they are more flexible, but when customers find another solution they are gone for good. I suggested they throw the forum users a 50% discount for the first year. :mrgreen: If I were not so busy, I would have jumped on this and thrown some code together to track this. It is not that difficult of an issue with just tracking GDD. Plenty of APIs out there to track weather. Funny that when I did a search for Weather Underground API (as I use them for a weather station), a bunch of websites came up that were highlighting "FREE" APIs after Weather Underground killed their free API access and started charging. Free makes you feel like you have a product and as soon as you start charging you find your product was only valid as it was free. This only applies to home owners as I easily see the value from the Golf Course or Sports Complex view.


Well said...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@nichord You make some very good points. I think GK was always geared towards businesses and professionals based on their language and pricing. Once I figured out how to set up apps and GDD calculator, I clicked on the "support" button but once I saw the price I was out. I think having a "Greenkeeper Lite" version for free and asking for reasonable support would be their best bet. For what it does, I don't think it's worth $10/month. They may be able to keep it running just from the professional subscriptions. If I were doing this for a living (greenkeeper or field superintendent), I would certainly be paying for their service.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah, nah. It has been very convenient to track GDD's with GK but I'll just get a $2 notebook and track it manually before I spend $120 a year. I'm not mad though, they provide a good service, and I'm sure it never was intended for customers like myself.


----------



## Dupe (Jun 4, 2021)

I'll throw in $10 annually, imagine what the pot would be for those who follow suit. With that money, an app developer could absolutely build something new....TLF admins, can you push this?

Actually I drop $15 for something add free and developed in the US.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

To each his own, personally for the ease of what greenkeeper provides the 10 a month is very reasonable. 
But seriously I mean come on, we all spend hundreds on products and specialty equipment to maintain our lawns to sports turf quality but are griping about 10 a month for a service we all admit to using to help us achieve that goal. Hell I spend more than that on fertilizer in one season.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

nichord said:


> I just entered my first application of TNEX into the website yesterday. New to PGR this year. Is the $10 a month discount rate going to be worth it? Seems like Ron Henry says just hit the PGR every 21 days. I was thinking maybe $5 a month and I would be a shoe in, but $10? :shock:
> 
> I haven't played around with any other type of applications on there like pest applications or fertilizer. Are they worth adding in there? What kind of tracking is provided around that and are the additional subscription items something that any home owners are going to use? Still think TLF should get a discount above their advertised rate or at least give Ware/TLF a kickback. :thumbup:


From my experience last summer through the app it's more like every 12 to 14 days. I know you Cowpokes get just as hot out there as we do in South Carolina


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

At one time there was a University of Nebraska excel spreadsheet for tracking GDD. It has to be in the archives somewhere on here.


----------



## Cwugigi (Jul 7, 2020)

JRS 9572 said:


> At one time there was a University of Nebraska excel spreadsheet for tracking GDD. It has to be in the archives somewhere on here.


I believe this is the one:
https://turf.unl.edu/Presentations/2014NEConference/PGRGDDTracker.xls


----------



## Cwugigi (Jul 7, 2020)

JRS 9572 said:


> At one time there was a University of Nebraska excel spreadsheet for tracking GDD. It has to be in the archives somewhere on here.


Some others:
https://turf.webhosting.cals.wisc.edu/wp-content/uploads/sites/211/2015/05/PGR-GDD-Tracker-v2.0.xlsm

Tutorial (v2) video:





Tutorial (v3) video:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I wonder how many people who are complaining about the $10 a month fee are also buying fertilizer online from Yard Mastery or Doc and don't bat an eye at the ridiculous shipping charges factored into the price


----------



## reel_green (Mar 3, 2021)

Cwugigi said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> > At one time there was a University of Nebraska excel spreadsheet for tracking GDD. It has to be in the archives somewhere on here.
> ...


Any Idea where to download v3? I looked around on their website and couldn't find it.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Setup an account at GreenCast. Set your GDD threshold and base temp 10c for Bermuda. It will track it just like GreenKeeper. Once you reach 225 or 255 select the day you reapplied PGR and reset counter. No spreadsheet to mess with.
https://www.greencastonline.com/growing-degree-days/threshold-status


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I wonder how many people who are complaining about the $10 a month fee are also buying fertilizer online from Yard Mastery or Doc and don't bat an eye at the ridiculous shipping charges factored into the price


Preach it. What a waste of money in shipping.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I wonder how many people who are complaining about the $10 a month fee are also buying fertilizer online from Yard Mastery or Doc and don't bat an eye at the ridiculous shipping charges factored into the price


Wait......we aren't all pumping our lawns full with "super juice? 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@FedDawg555 @LittleBearBermuda

Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> Setup an account at GreenCast. Set your GDD threshold and base temp 10c for Bermuda. It will track it just like GreenKeeper. Once you reach 225 or 255 select the day you reapplied PGR and reset counter. No spreadsheet to mess with.
> https://www.greencastonline.com/growing-degree-days/threshold-status


Thanks! I'm trying that. I sprayed PGR today and that's the first time I'm doing it without greenkeeperapp but it looks like GreenCast gives us a nice alternative!


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

Im going to have a crack at creating a website to track fert apps as well as tracking expiring products (days or gdd)

For me it's those features I value the most.

Calculating how much product to mix is nice, but I already know my rates so this can be added to the site later

Will put it out for free, mainly because I need it myself.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks @liamjones keep us posted!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm not seeing the $10 option on the GK website yet. Anyone have a link or some direction on how to proceed?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Awar said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > Setup an account at GreenCast. Set your GDD threshold and base temp 10c for Bermuda. It will track it just like GreenKeeper. Once you reach 225 or 255 select the day you reapplied PGR and reset counter. No spreadsheet to mess with.
> ...


I just reapplied T-Nex to my backyard so I am trying GreenCast for the first time as well.


----------



## graemegb (Apr 4, 2018)

corneliani said:


> I'm not seeing the $10 option on the GK website yet. Anyone have a link or some direction on how to proceed?


It is on there as of this morning.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I like to mess around in excel and use it for many products I use. Quicker than looking up a data sheet for something if you forget a rate. It would be easy to track in excel if you can get the temperature data, but not sure if I want to spend the time doing that every week. Its greenscast for me until I see something else come along. We def spend a lot upfront caring for our lawns, but not on a monthly basis. Not for me at least. Just depends on how you look at it.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

graemegb said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not seeing the $10 option on the GK website yet. Anyone have a link or some direction on how to proceed?
> ...


Amazing! At first they wouldn't entertain a cheaper homeowner option. Great job TLF!


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I see no reason to keep greenkeeperapp and pay $10 per month or even $1 per month as I found the www.greencastonline.com tool to be very easy to use for entering PGR apps and tracking GDD :thumbup:

I created an account and created a GDD threshold using 10C base temperature and target GDD=225, and every day it will show the GDD for that day and the cumulative GDD. My PGR app was 6/9 so I only see one entry but that's very easy to use and convenient! I can even add a comment for each day so this can be a mini journal to track rain, irrigation, mowing, fert or fungicide apps :mrgreen:


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > FedDawg555 said:
> ...


It looks like it'll work well.. I posted above what the data looks like after each day


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Awar said:


> It looks like it'll work well.. I posted above what the data looks like after each day


I had previously entered my old application to compare the numbers to Greenkeeper App. All I had to do was edit the threshold to update yesterday application and DONE! It's off and running and will email when I get close. I like your idea of keeping track of rain and other apps in the comment section.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Awar said:


> I see no reason to keep greenkeeperapp and pay $10 per month or even $1 per month as I found the www.greencastonline.com tool to be very easy to use for entering PGR apps and tracking GDD :thumbup:
> 
> I created an account and created a GDD threshold using 10C base temperature and target GDD=225, and every day it will show the GDD for that day and the cumulative GDD. My PGR app was 6/9 so I only see one entry but that's very easy to use and convenient! I can even add a comment for each day so this can be a mini journal to track rain, irrigation, mowing, fert or fungicide apps :mrgreen:


Why did you put 225? Won't that mean when you reach 225% of you applications usefulness you will be notified?

I put 90%, so when my PGR is ~almost used up, I will be notified to do another application?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > I see no reason to keep greenkeeperapp and pay $10 per month or even $1 per month as I found the www.greencastonline.com tool to be very easy to use for entering PGR apps and tracking GDD :thumbup:
> ...


I set mine at 250 GDD so when that gets around 225, it will warn me that I am at 90% and then again at 100%.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > I see no reason to keep greenkeeperapp and pay $10 per month or even $1 per month as I found the www.greencastonline.com tool to be very easy to use for entering PGR apps and tracking GDD :thumbup:
> ...


I did not set a 225% notification alert. I set a target GDD of 225. I believe I'll receive a notification when the cumulative GDD since my last app reaches 90% of 225 so at a round GDD=203. Still learning this tool but that's what it looks like from what I'm seeting.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Awar said:


> I did not set a 225% notification alert. I set a target GDD of 225. I believe I'll receive a notification when the cumulative GDD since my last app reaches 90% of 225 so at a round GDD=203. Still learning this tool but that's what it looks like from what I'm seeting.


You are correct. The target GDD goes in that cell, not the percentage. I tested it on my old app and it worked as you've explained.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Why is it in Celsius? Just a preference thing?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > I did not set a 225% notification alert. I set a target GDD of 225. I believe I'll receive a notification when the cumulative GDD since my last app reaches 90% of 225 so at a round GDD=203. Still learning this tool but that's what it looks like from what I'm seeting.
> ...


I ran Greencast last year simultaneously along with GreenKeeper. GreenCast works well although I found it to be about 10-15 GDD behind Greenkeeper. That's probably because GreenCast just uses weather data based on zip code and GK you could be more specific on a map especially if someone had a PWS nearby. For our purposes GreenCast tracks GDD just fine. Get used to logging in and checking frequently because sometimes the email notification system failed to notify last year but checking it shows you where your at.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> Why is it in Celsius? Just a preference thing?


For some reason, they used *C while researching and compiling data for PGR GDD and it stuck.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> Why is it in Celsius? Just a preference thing?


No it's not a preference. I can't explain the calculations but to accurately track GDD for a specific grass type you need to use the correct base temperature and units of measure. 10C is the base temperature for Bermuda to accurately measure when you reach 225-255 GDD.

During the hot summer months you can accumulate 25-30 GDD in a single day so you will reach the target threshold of 225-255 pretty quick, I.e. 10-14 days and then reapply.

If you download the greenkeeper user manual it goes into more detail.

I believe for cool season grasses you use 0C as your base temp but I'm not a cool season guy so don't hold me to it.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Bombers said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it in Celsius? Just a preference thing?
> ...


Ok, yeah now it's all coming back to me. 
Thanks!


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

Awar said:


> I see no reason to keep greenkeeperapp and pay $10 per month or even $1 per month as I found the www.greencastonline.com tool to be very easy to use for entering PGR apps and tracking GDD :thumbup:
> 
> I created an account and created a GDD threshold using 10C base temperature and target GDD=225, and every day it will show the GDD for that day and the cumulative GDD. My PGR app was 6/9 so I only see one entry but that's very easy to use and convenient! I can even add a comment for each day so this can be a mini journal to track rain, irrigation, mowing, fert or fungicide apps :mrgreen:


+1


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Awar said:
> ...


+1

After 5 days of my PGR app GreenCast is showing -3 GDD vs. GreenKeeper. Nothing that I'm worried about as I'll go with 225 GDD, so being off by 10 to 15 GDD at that point is totally fine for me.

GreenKeeperApp:


GreenCastOnline:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I never checked but GK always seemed a little high to me. I would just push my GDD out a little further each app to compensate. Letting it go into rebound a couple of times, my yard was always a bit behind GK as far as what I was seeing in the clippings.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Awar said:


> After 5 days of my PGR app GreenCast is showing -3 GDD vs. GreenKeeper. Nothing that I'm worried about as I'll go with 225 GDD, so being off by 10 to 15 GDD at that point is totally fine for me.


When you consider 10-15 GDD is only about half a mid-summer day it really puts things in perspective. I'm beginning to think the GK value proposition just isn't there for us homeowners. It's convenient, that's for sure, and it has some cool data that you can geek out on.. but I think i'm crossing over to GreenCast myself.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> > Awar said:
> ...


Pardon my ignorance, but where do you get these GDD numbers from. I thought the whole point of GK was that it did this for you, knows your location and tracts for us?


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm trying to work this issue out myself. I still need to figure out the automation portion and a few other things though. I've never done any automation before so it will probably take me some time to figure it out.

I'm pulling present and future data from www.visualcrossing.com/weather-data . I"m using R to do all the work.

If you use R (or want to start using it) I can share my code if you would like.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> ...


You tell it after what GDD amount you want to reapply. It automatically computes the daily GDD and adds it up. It will send you an email once you are 90% towards the amount you tell it and again once you are at 100% of that number. I think the default rate for T-Nex is 225 but I push it out to 250. It won't start rebounding until around 350 to 400.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


Why do you reapply at 250 if still at max 60% GDD before rebound? I apply tnex and anuew on my zoysia palisades in hot AF Texas and trying to optimize the GDD using the syngenta.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You reapply at the regular intervals to keep the regulation steady. You don't want to be bouncing between high and low suppression rates. Based on the product and the turf type, you reapply at the regular interval (250 for T-Nex on my Bermuda) and continue to mow at your normal frequency. We're not talking about stacking products. That brings a whole other factor into play.


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

liamjones said:


> Im going to have a crack at creating a website to track fert apps as well as tracking expiring products (days or gdd)
> 
> For me it's those features I value the most.
> 
> ...


So, Greenkeeper app goes behind a paywall today. As promised, i'm deploying a free-to-use website tomorrow. 
It will have the following features:

Track fert apps (inc cumilative by nutrient)

Track expiring product apps (by day or by gdd)

Manage inventory (ferts/products)

Manage areas (location, gdd base (cold vs warm grass))

I need to do some final tweaks and testing, then I'm taking the day off tomorrow to get it live, will post link once done.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@liamjones you are the man! Looking forward to using it!


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

liamjones said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to have a crack at creating a website to track fert apps as well as tracking expiring products (days or gdd)
> ...


@liamjones 
This is great news! I really appreciate it.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

liamjones said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to have a crack at creating a website to track fert apps as well as tracking expiring products (days or gdd)
> ...


Sweeeeeet!! Thank you


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

All up, running and free!

https://lawntrackapp.web.app/

Any issues, or ideas for improvement let me know.

I plan on adding dose calculations and inventory consumption on application in the near future.

Weather data will only be collected from the day you add an 'area'. You can manually backfill weather data. Eg. a PGR app today will automatically be tracked. a PGR app from last week, you'll have to manually add last weeks average temps.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

liamjones said:


> All up, running and free!
> 
> https://lawntrackapp.web.app/
> 
> ...


Nice! Dude, Niiiiice!! 
Thank you. I cant wait to try it.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

liamjones said:


> liamjones said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to have a crack at creating a website to track fert apps as well as tracking expiring products (days or gdd)
> ...


Hero of the Year!


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

liamjones said:


> https://lawntrackapp.web.app/


Very nice.

I thought I was doing good writing a script to calculate GDD and email me a graph daily. You made a whole website with lots more features in less time.


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks all, have made a separate thread https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=29448


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

liamjones said:


> All up, running and free!
> 
> https://lawntrackapp.web.app/
> 
> ...


This probably warrants a dedicated thread. Thanks!


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

@Ware this guy deserves a medal or something


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

gooodawgs said:


> @Ware this guy deserves a medal or something


+1


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice, but need to add support for multiple areas. I want to add Front and Back lawn area but it's only allowing one.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

gooodawgs said:


> @Ware this guy deserves a medal or something


send him some free stickers lol


----------

